# Best use for QSI Titan decoders



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm trying to decide where to use the 3 QSI titan decoders that I just got, either in my Aristo Mallets and Pacific , or in my Aristo Dash-9 and E8s.

The other engines will get the QSI Magnums, all the decoders are the plug and play type just trying to figure out which would give the most bang for the buck so to speak. 

I'm thinking the Steam locos because of the chuffing smoke, I have a couple set up that way already and it's pretty cool feature. I also have some Zimo diesels that Axel/Dan built that have the pulsing smoke and they are also pretty cool, but never tried it with a Titan.

The Titans that I have in Pacific's also have some really cool extra sound features that the Quantum's don't have, but don't know if the diesel titan have similar extras sounds.

I'm looking for advice from anyone that has this setup on their locos, thanks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, the steamers, you get old Aristo smoke units, rewire so you have direct connection to fan and heater (4 wires) and the QSI will drive it directly with outstanding results.





Titan smoke


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com









Also the QSI autochuff synchronization is better than any other vendor, since the QSI actually reads motor RPM and allows you to put the final drive ratio into the decoder.

Also if you really want to go nuts, you can even modify the waveform of the chuff, as outlined in my web site. It will take some programming, but the results are outstanding, that is why I bought the last of the production and all from Dirk Carmichals estate.



Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok will use them in the steam locos, thanks.


----------

